# Horse slaughter please read!!!



## justice (May 23, 2008)

Pardon, if I am misinformed but I thought horse slaughter was banned in the US and that all plants were shut down? My understanding, is that horses are now being exported to Canada and Mexico to be slaughtered there. Maybe we all should write to the Mexican & Canadian government and threaten to not to invest our tourist dollars while they participate in horse slaughter??
Here is an interesting article on the subject:
http://www.avma.org/onlnews/javma/jan08/080115a.asp


----------



## ayeshaqureshi00 (May 18, 2008)

You're right SLAUGHTER is forbid in the US but AUCTIONING horses isnt...so the horses are being auctioned and then sent to mexico where they are without food, water, and are beaten during long trips...of course we cant say the FDA really cared here because we've all seen how they treat cows and chickens and to them horses are just another barn yard animal...I think your right a combination of righting mexico and canada, and also the us (to forbid the exportation of horses out of the US for the purpose of slaughter) will help bring attention to the issue. Thanks for the website I'll check it out. this is an issue that I wasn't aware of until recently and it really bothers me.


----------



## justice (May 23, 2008)

This subject just tears me up. Years ago, I once considered bringing a horse to an action as I had him listed for sale and I was not getting many inquiries. I had already found a new prospect and was preparing to move him into the stable, not wanting to pay to stable two horses, I googled horse auction and all of this information about horse slaughter came up, I was mortified and resolved to hold onto the horse and continue paying board until I found a suitable home for him.

The problem has not gone away, it's just been pushed to over the boarder. You can outlaw the auction but never get rid of the outlaw.
Boycott tourism to these countries, write and flood the tourism bureau with letters, start an email and collect names of Americans who dispute this practice.


----------



## justice (May 23, 2008)

By the way, thank you for the information. I did send a note with my two cents...


----------



## ayeshaqureshi00 (May 18, 2008)

I'm so glad you did that thats so great (about hanging onto your horse and writing)! My first horse was from a horse auction and he was great, but the problem is that these people don't always sell to honest horsepeople. I've been looking for a horse and have thought of going to auction, but its a double edged sword..i'd be helping a horse and supporting the killers at the same time...its just hard


----------



## ayeshaqureshi00 (May 18, 2008)

just read the article its really informative and unbiased...wil definatly reccommend it to friends


----------



## justice (May 23, 2008)

Ayeshaqureshi00:
I understand what you mean about the double edge sword. If, however, you or someone you know are good at evaluating a horses, I would opt for saving the horse but I couldn't guarantee that I wouldn't come home with more than one!
I purchased my horse from someone who got him from an auction, she was selling horses to make money. He may have been someone else's trash but he has been my treasure since the day I laid eyes on him five years ago. We do local parades together, in fact we have one Monday with the Oxford Horse & Livestock Association. He adores my children and this year we will be interviewing for the the CT Horse Patrol.


----------



## ayeshaqureshi00 (May 18, 2008)

I definately agree with you about the auction when looking at it from the point of view that at least one horse will be saved and I think thats how we have to take it one horse at a time. I'd bring my trainer for sure and when I have cash saved up I'm going to definately look at auction...or at least a local horse rescue. Also I was looking at the typical way to bid at an auction and really you can get horses super cheap...so it would be nice to get two and donate one to a local rescue...just an idea, but i'd like to take action on it...Good luck at the parade!


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

i really feel bad for all those poor inisent horses. Sorry about my spelling. I was going to send letter to George Bush last year about all those cruel things like puppy mills, and horse slaughter places but i never got around to it. This time i think i may snd it!


----------



## ayeshaqureshi00 (May 18, 2008)

I would love to send a letter to Bush, but the only thing is he barely cares about our own soldiers and innocent Iraqi's so I doubt he'd care about horses at all. I, along with millions of others have protested his actions during the Iraq war but he has yet to heed any of our requests, so sending a letter to him would be great for us to express ourselves, but I bet he would just throw it away. Of course that is a terribly negative point of view and if you're up for sending one I'd love to draft it with you or at least get his address out so everyone can do it...we have nothing to lose and everything to gain!

P.S. puppy mills are horrid...we rescued my maltese from a regular breeder and she took forever to let out a single bark or act like a "normal" dog


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

You can write all day long and it wont stop a thing. If people can make a $$ from it they will continue to do it.

Instead, energies would be better put to use to make slaughter (both the shipping to and the actual slaughter) more HUMANE for ALL animals. Horses, pigs, cows, chickens etc.

How most animals bound for slaughter are treated is horrible. Have any of you seen films about how chickens are treated and their living conditions? Its disgusting!

The only thing that "stopping slaughter" in the US has done is to make the lives of the animals longer. Longer in pain, longer scared, longer without food or water, longer without a humane end. To me THAT is the real tragedy.


----------

